# Fotocollage



## basti (7. März 2004)

Moinsen!
Ich war lange nicht mehr hier und es hat sich anscheinend viel geändert, ergo weiß ich nicht, 
ob ich mein Anliegen hier im richtigen Forum poste. Also bitte nehmt es mir  nicht übel.

So, zu meinem "Problem":
Zum Geburtstag will ich meinem Dad ne Foto-Collage mit vielen Bildern von ihm und Freunden etc. 
erstellen. Da ich die Bilder weder zerschnippeln, noch von allen Duplikate erstellen und anschließend 
aufkleben möchte, hab ich mich dazu entschieden, die Bilder einzuscannen und dann mit Photoshop 
(hab nur das, gibts für sowas etwas besseres?) zu bearbeiten.

Soweit, so gut. Das bekomme ich hoffentlich noch hin. Nur jetzt meine Frage: wo lasse ich das dann 
in Fotoqualität ausdrucken, bzw entwickeln?! Dann hab ich gehört, dass wenn ich das im Fotoladen 
entwickeln lassen möchte, ich eine bestimmt Maße beim Endprodukt einhalten muss, damit die 
Proportionen auch stimmen.

Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Tipps für mich?
Ich wäre echt für jeden Tipp super dankbar, da ich das echt für ein tolles Geschenk halte, und sich mein 
Vater bestimmt wahnsinning freuen würde.

Danke im Voraus!

basti


----------



## Vitalis (8. März 2004)

Hi Basti,
Du kannst das z.B. von Fotocommunity Prints  erledigen lassen. Die sind recht günstig, die Qualität ist nach meinen Erfahrungen sehr gut und die Leiferzeit klein.

Du mußt nur drauf achten, daß Du für Dein Bild in Photoshop 200 bis 300dpi (Pixel per Inch) einstellst, am besten 300. Und natürlich muß das Bild die richtigen Maße haben. Für ein A3-Bild gibst Du für Höhe und Breite 30cm und 45cm ein, eben je nach Wunschgröße. 

Alles weitere erfährst Du in der Hilfe  von Fotocommunity.de.

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------

